# Fichier AVI



## pbas400 (16 Novembre 2012)

bonjour

quelle est la meilleure appli pour les lire les films en AVI (transfert des fichiers via Itunes) 


merci


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

Pour moi Aceplayer. J'en suis ravi.


----------



## Tosay (17 Novembre 2012)

AVPlayer pour moi


----------



## doupold (17 Novembre 2012)

CinéXplayer pour moi...

Que du bonheur...


----------



## lineakd (21 Novembre 2012)

@pbas400, j'utilise deux applications oplayer & buzz player.


----------



## MiWii (21 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part, j'utilise O'Player HD, et je vais chercher les films directement sur l'ordi et le NAS sans passer par iTunes (que je n'utilise jamais).


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

C'est également possible avec AcePlayer.

En ce qui me concerne, les films sur le ipad, c'est SURTOUT en mobilité.

A la maison, rien ne vaut l'écran de la TV ou au pire celui du Mac.


----------



## makalu5 (4 Juillet 2019)

je viens de changer mon mac . Je suis sur mojave. J'ai telechargé VLC mais certaines video .avi ne sont pas lisibles totalement. On entend le son mais l'image se met en pause après quelques secondes . Que faut il faire. Ces vidéos étaient parfaitement lisibles sur mon ancien mac avec VLC. merci de votre aide


----------



## Chris K (4 Juillet 2019)

makalu5 a dit:


> je viens de changer mon mac . Je suis sur mojave. J'ai telechargé VLC mais certaines video .avi ne sont pas lisibles totalement. On entend le son mais l'image se met en pause après quelques secondes . Que faut il faire. Ces vidéos étaient parfaitement lisibles sur mon ancien mac avec VLC. merci de votre aide



C’est la section iPad ici (mirmidon misère de grenouilles !)... Sinon, faire un test avec un autre player que VLC histoire de vérifier vite fait que tes fichiers AVI ne sont pas corrompus.


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2019)

IINA
OPlayer HD


----------



## amektura (30 Juillet 2019)

Pour ma part, j'utilise O'Player HD, et je vais chercher les films directement sur l'ordi et le NAS sans passer par iTunes (que je n'utilise jamais).


----------

